# GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a $500 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*







Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics has team up to give away TWO $500 Shopping Sprees for use at GIK Acoustics online store.

*Two lucky winners will get to spend $500 each at GIK Acoustics.*


Qualification period is from _*February 15, 2011 through May 15, 2011*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by March 31, 2011 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held shortly after May 15, 2011 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 25 posts in the forums. No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
You must also have at least 10 posts during the qualification period... meaning if you already have 25 post, you will need 10 more.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
*You must post and explain your shopping list in the If I win... thread.*
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome! Not even a week has passed and HTS is at it again. $500 to spend @ GIK means that for less than $100 you could get into the basic room treatment kit with Std colors. Of course you could set yourself up with some sweet tri-traps or base columns and shell out nothing. I am definitely interested.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

looks like a nice one. I'm not entering since I just won.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Alrighty what perfect timing as well for the drawing!

you know...sometimes there are things that you just want and you buy or hope you win, but in this case it would be more of a need/necessity. Great deal guys, good luck to all!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

so there is no separate "I want to enter" thread, just the post in the "what will I spend it on" thread + the other qualifications (which of course no one has yet, unless they post a LOT)?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you really want to ask that question? :whistling:


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> Do you really want to ask that question? :whistling:


LOL...well his post had more than 25 words...and its 1 post down.:T:rofl:


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome draw. I'm just in the process of building my HT and can definitely forsee the need for room treatments. I was planning to make them from scratch but winning a set would not be unacceptable. Thanks to HTS for hosting another prize draw.


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research lately on sound treatment. I was planning on trying some diy builds but then I came across GIK. After spending a lot of time reading in several different forums, GIK appeared to be a reputable company with good products at reasonable prices.

Then I saw the $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway. How lucky for me since I'm planning on winning!


----------



## dunkman23 (Aug 31, 2010)

perfect timing as well for me! Im looking for some acoustic panels , and i would love to win this.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck to everyone who entered this! I wish we can all win this but hey I wanna win myself but GL!!!! =)


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*

hey highside and jackfish, did you read the actual giveaway qualifications? Im not trying to be mean or anything I just wanted to tell you qualifying members were supposed to register for the drawing by March 31st.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I guess I focused in on the May 15th date and didn't carefully read the March 31st date. 

*Qualification period is from February 15, 2011 through May 15, 2011.*
Qualifying members must be registered by March 31, 2011 in order to qualify.

If the qualification period is until May 15th, and one doesn't actually meet the qualification requirements until after March 31st, how can they register by March 31st if they don't qualify? So the effective qualification period is February 15, 2011 through March 31, 2011, not May 15, 2011. May 15, 2011 is just the date after which the drawing occurs.

Thanks for pointing that little trap in the qualification requirements I missed.

*EDIT: highside and I have qualified which has been clarified by Sonnie, Kadijk and fitzwaddle. Please ignore my confusion resulting from mrbashfo's post.*


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know if this is the place for this discussion but my thought was that the "register by" meant with HTS as members in general, not with the specific draw. I could be very wrong though. Comments Sonnie? Anyone?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Registered means you are a registered HTS member, I.e. When you created your login.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

kadijk said:


> I don't know if this is the place for this discussion but my thought was that the "register by" meant with HTS as members in general, not with the specific draw. I could be very wrong though. Comments Sonnie? Anyone?


Thank you Kadijk (and Brad - posted while I was typing this)... *you got it right*... and these posts have been moved to the correct thread... :T

A very simple PM would have clarified this for anyone that did not understand it. :whistling:

You do not "register" for the giveaway... you "enter" it by posting in the qualification thread as instructed. You would register to become a member at HTS. We have this deadline in there to prevent people from registering a day or week before the giveaway just to enter and try to win. We typically want members to be registered for at least 30 days before they can be qualified to enter a giveaway.

Why anyone would think we would create a "trap" or a giveaway with such rules is beyond me. What possible purpose would it serve. :rolleyesno: Not only that, but this rule that members must be registered prior to a certain date has been in play in most of our giveaways... and very clearly no one has been previously "trapped"... nor have they interpreted it incorrectly. We try to do good and people try to make something silly out of it. :dontknow:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering...What ever happened to this draw? I hope that didn't jinx me by asking :doh:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We've just been lazy!

I will try to get this done today... :T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> We've just been lazy!
> 
> I will try to get this done today... :T


we all get lazy from time to time. It's ok. Also i didn't enter this one so it's all ok. :neener:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This one took a bit longer to verify the qualifications... as several did not read the qualifications carefully enough and had to be removed from the list of entries... and I kept getting interrupted. However... it is now completed.... AND.... we have a winner!

*spartanstew* wins the *FIRST of TWO* GIK Acoustics Shopping Sprees!

Congratulations Stew!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*hddummy* wins the *SECOND of TWO* GIK Acoustics Shopping Sprees!

Congratulations Matt!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Congratulations guys and thanks Sonny. Now I can quit checking this thread 5 times a day.  I really wanted this one. Guess I'll have to save up now ...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats guys. I'll be getting in contact with you soon. If you would be so kind as to PM me your email addresses, I'll contact you that way so we can get files transferred, etc.

Bryan


----------

